# Bei geflochtener Schnur mir Stahlvorfach ??



## LAS (10. Januar 2001)

Könnt ihr mir über Erfahrungen berichten, ob man beim Hechtangeln mit geflochtenen Schnüren noch zusätzlich ein Stahlvorfach benötigt? Ich angle meistes mit der Berkley FireLine, und die kommt mir so robust vor, daß ich fast denke, sie müßte selbst den scharfen Hechtzähnen eine ganze Weile widerstehen. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt doch lieber ein Stahlvorfach benuzt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg LAS


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2001)

Hallo LAS
Ich habe die meisten meiner Hechte ohne Stahlvorfach gefangen!
Die Berkley Fireline ist eine Superschnur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Hecht die Duchbeisst oder durchreibt!
Allerdings solltest du das vorfach nach dem Drill aus Sicherheitsgründen ersetzen!
Wenn mit sehr großen Hechten zu rechnen ist nehme ich höchstens ein dunkles Wolfram Vorfach!
Gerade in kleinen natürlichen Gewässern(Typ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




echt Schlei-See) kann sich ein Angeln ohne Stahlvorfach sehr Positiv auf deine Erfolgsquote auswirken!
Ausserdem verwende ich maximal 2 Einzelhaken!
Groß ca.1-2/0





------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2001)

Hi Ace,sag mal, was genau ist "Wolfram"-Vorfach???? Ich kenne Wolfram nur aus Glühbirnen als Glühfaden.
Wo bekommt man das????

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2001)

Til hat recht was die Empfindlichkeit geflochtener Schnur angeht. Mögliche Alternative: Kevlarvorfächer (sind aber nicht so sicher wie Stahl).
Und es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, mit welchen Köder/Montagen Du angelst. 
Bei Kunstködern, die groß genug sind, kann man eher mal auf ein Stahlvorfach verzichten. Aber mir selnbst ist deswegen mal ein großer Hecht (so um 1,,10m) abgekommen. Der hate nen 18er Gummifich so tief inhaliert, daß man nicht mal mehr den Schwanz gesehen hat. Und kurz vorm Ufer hat er dann die geflochtene erledigt. Bei allen Naturködermontagen sollte man aber zumindest Kevlar verwenden. Es sei denn, man ist immer aufmerksam und hat ne top - zuverlässige Sofortanschlagmontage. Wenn es um die Sichtig keit der Vorfächer im klaren Wasser geht, kann man notfalls auch starke Monofile (0,80mm) benutzen, muß dann aber einkalkulieren, daß der Köder auf Grund der Steifigkeit des Materials nicht mehr so gut spielt. Deswegen nehme ich lieber Kevlar.
MfG


----------



## til (11. Januar 2001)

Unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach nehmen! Du wirst sonst irgendwann eine böse Enttäuschung erleben. Hechtzähne sind sauscharf und geflochtene (auch fireline) ist weniger robust als die meisten Monofilen. Wenn Du es nicht glaubst, versuchs halt mit einem scharfkantigen Stein oder sonstwas und vergleiche es mit Mono. Hechtzähne sind allerdings eher mit einem sehr scharfen Messer zu vergleichen!.
Gruss - til


----------



## Schulti (11. Januar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Ich fische auf Hecht schon immer nur mit Stahlvorfach.
Und seit 3 Jahren benutze ich es auch zum Aalangeln. In einer woche verlor ich 3 starke Aale, die mir das geflochte Vorfach einfach durchgeschäuert haben.
Am besten machst Du Dir Deine Stahlvorfächer aus einem weichen Edelsahlfeinseil selbst.
Ich hätte da eine Bezugsquelle (Top-Ware)!!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Megarun (11. Januar 2001)

Hallo, Leute...
...ich glaube auch: Beim Raubfischangeln nur Stahl/VA Vorfach verwenden. Es kommt dabei nicht auf die Zugfestigkeit des Vorfachs an.(Da wäre Kevlar überlegen) Man muß sich einmal das Maul eines Hechtes ansehen: Nicht die "Kauleiste" ist dabei entscheident, sondern die an Zunge und Gaumen tausende feinen Zähnchen. (wirken wie eine Feile) Das sind mMn. die "Übeltäter", die unserer Geflochtenen arg zusetzen oder sie gar zerstören.
Mit Stahl auf der sicheren Seite, Megarun
------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" *** [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 11-01-2001 um 17:26.]


----------



## MiCo (14. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute,
Vorsicht mit Kevlar-Vorfächern. Mir wurden schon einige Vorfächer fachgerecht von Hechten zerlegt. Benutze seitdem nur noch Stahl-Vorfächer.


----------



## silentwatcher (15. Januar 2001)

Hi leute, zum Hechtangeln nehme ich immer ein Stahlvorfach, denn die Hechtzähne machen mit der Fireline genauso kurzen prozess wie mit monofiler Schnur. Ich benutzte 7 Strand Stahlvorvächer die ich mir selbst anfertige.mfg SW


----------



## Radi (15. Januar 2001)

Wer geziehlt auf Hecht geht, sollte stets ein Stahlvorfach verwenden.
Es gibt nur wenige Angler welche die Nerven haben einen Hecht an loser Schnur auszudrillen. Je mehr Zug, desto mehr Schüttelbewegungen beim Hecht.
Egal ob Kevlar, Geflochtene oder Monofil, der Hecht schneidet alles durch.
Wer den Traumhecht nicht durch einen Haken im Schlund verhungern lassen will, sollte ein Stahlvorfach verwenden.


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Januar 2001)

man sollte auch an die folgen, in bezug auf den gehakten fisch denken.
gebe Radi recht! 

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Matte (17. Januar 2001)

Stahl auf Hecht iss klar!
Aber ich habe die Woche gesehen wie einer mit 23er Vorfach (zufällig) einen Hecht gedrillt hat!!!
Er hat es geschafft ihn zu laden!!!
Nach sage und schreibe 1Stunde und 53 Minuten , kein Witz ich stand daneben.


----------



## walleye (17. Januar 2001)

Ich fische auf Hecht mit halbparbolischen Ruten,geflochtenen Schnüren(Spiderwire,Fireline etc.)und immermit Stahlvorfach( VA 7x7)
alles andere ist mir zu riskant----------------
Megachizz
walleye


----------



## Klausi (17. Januar 2001)

Hy Jungs,
mein Tipp ist,beim Angeln auf Hecht, nur mit Stahlvorfach. Ihr ärgert Euch, wenn da gerade der Fisch des Lebens Eure Schnur fein sauber durchgebissen hat.Und mir braucht keiner erzählen, daß einem das nicht ärgert und anschließend kein schönes Foto von Dir und dem schönen großen Hecht machen kann.Und bei der heutigen Auswahl an Stahlvorfächern kann es nicht so schwer sein, ein Stahlvorfach zu suchen, das genauso weich und geschmeidig ist, wie Kevler.Ich persönlich benutze Flexonit, das ist sehr weich und ist sicher vor den scharfen Hechtzähnen.Dazu noch Fireline, dann steht den großen Jungs nichts mehr im Wege.
 Petri Heil 
Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2001)

Hallo Räublinge!Hier ist ja schon fast alles gesagt worden. ich hatte 1998 auch die Idee, das Coramid nach einem vorgenommen Beiß- und Schneidtest und dazu mehrfach genommen ausreichen müßte. Das ging auch mit etwa 15 kleineren Hechten sehr gut, nur die hatten den Köder - wie sagte er&acute;s da: nicht inhaliert. Dann passierte mir am bissigsten Tag aller Zeiten das Malheur: nach 4 kleinen Hechten von 55-70cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im Boot biß ein Monster und zog. und ich konnte fühlen, wie es sägte und sang ("witschwitsch"). Und nach 15 sec war der Spaß vorbei, Wobbler und Vorfach weitgehend ab, das Vorfach war etwa 20-25cm oberhalb des Wobblers vollkommen aufgefasert, alle 60000Fasern durch!
[Bleibt noch schmachvoll hinzuzufügen, daß 2min später mein Wobbler an der anderen Rute von einem Monster zerbrochen wurde und ich innerhalb von 3min von 2 Viechern vollkommen deklassiert wurde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hier passt der Smilie mal voll!)]
Wenn der Hecht eine Kunstfaser zwischen die Zähne bekommt, ist&acute;s aus. Hake ich ihn weitgehend außen, am Maulrand, oder so, dann geht&acute;s auch ohne Stahlvorfach gut. Aber die Großen, die bekommt man wohl kaum ohne Stahlvorfach, selbst beim Twistern und Blinkern nicht. Eine 025er mit kleinem Barschtwister wurde mir einmal von einem großen flachstehenden Hecht abgeschnitten, da habe ich kaum noch einen Widerstand gemerkt, mit &acute;ner scharfen Schneiderschere ginge es nicht schneller, einfach vollkommen ab & weg, auch sehr weit oberhalb des Twisters. Mister Esox hat ein langes Maul, und auch ein kurzes Stahlvorfach nützt fast garnichts (weil s.o.)
So, immer genug feinen Stahl und allzeit bißfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
AngelDet
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von AngelDet am 26-01-2001 um 15:12.]


----------

